# [gelöst] 3D Desktop mit compiz-fusion unter Gnome

## Klaus Meier

ich bekomme zum Verrecken kein compiz-fusion ans laufen. Hab schon alles durch, also gtk-window-decorator --replace steht drin, mit fusion-icon habe ich es auch schon versucht, die Fenster  sind immer ohne Menüzeile.

Hier mal meine xorg.conf:

```
# nvidia-xconfig: X configuration file generated by nvidia-xconfig

# nvidia-xconfig:  version 1.0  (buildmeister@builder58)  Wed Dec  9 16:34:26 PST 2009

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier     "Layout0"

    Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

    InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

    InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

EndSection

Section "Files"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Mouse0"

        Driver      "evdev"

        Option      "Device" "usb-Tempest_Habu_Mouse-event-mouse"

        Option      "Buttoms" "7"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier     "Keyboard0"

    Driver         "kbd"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier     "Monitor0"

    VendorName     "Unknown"

    ModelName      "Unknown"

    HorizSync       28.0 - 33.0

    VertRefresh     43.0 - 72.0

    Option         "DPMS"

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier     "Device0"

    Driver         "nvidia"

    VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier     "Screen0"

    Device         "Device0"

    Monitor        "Monitor0"

    DefaultDepth    24

    Option         "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "True"

    SubSection     "Display"

        Depth       24

    EndSubSection

EndSection
```

Last edited by Klaus Meier on Sun Feb 14, 2010 12:06 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## kernelOfTruth

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> ich bekomme zum Verrecken kein compiz-fusion ans laufen. Hab schon alles durch, also gtk-window-decorator --replace steht drin, mit fusion-icon habe ich es auch schon versucht, die Fenster  sind immer ohne Menüzeile.
> 
> 

 

das problem ist also die fehlende Fenster-Dekoration ?

ich starte compiz-fusion immer manuell:

```
compiz --replace ccp --sm-disable --ignore-desktop-hints --indirect-rendering
```

bei ccsm

sollte "Window Decoration" aktiviert (angewählt) sein

----------

## Klaus Meier

Hat sich nichts geändert. Das kann doch nicht so schwierig sein. Bei KDE klappt das ohne irgend einen Klick (und das will was heißen, ok ist ja auch kwin und nicht compiz), bei Ubuntu geht es einfach so (auch das will inzwischen etwas heißen), aber unter Gento/Gnome bekomme ich es zum verrecken nicht ans laufen. Ich hab alle Wikis durch, alles hier aus dem Forum, es wollen keine Rahmen um die Fenster.

----------

## Josef.95

Hi

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> Option         "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "True" 

  Hm.., bin mir grad nicht sicher ob "True" , also mit großem "T" so akzeptiert wird, versuch hier doch mal mit "1" oder "true" oder "on"  :Wink: 

Ansonsten hatte ich es mal vor langer Zeit mit "emerald" problemlos am laufen, hierfür sollte eigentlich das setzen der USE="emerald" bei "compiz-fusion" und dann das setzen von emerald reichen.

----------

## Klaus Meier

 *Josef.95 wrote:*   

> Hi
> 
>  *Klaus Meier wrote:*   Option         "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "True"   Hm.., bin mir grad nicht sicher ob "True" , also mit großem "T" so akzeptiert wird, versuch hier doch mal mit "1" oder "true" oder "on" 
> 
> Ansonsten hatte ich es mal vor langer Zeit mit "emerald" problemlos am laufen, hierfür sollte eigentlich das setzen der USE="emerald" bei "compiz-fusion" und dann das setzen von emerald reichen.

 

Der Flag emerald ist gesetzt. Und "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "True" habe ich nicht manuell so eingefügt, ich habe mir das ganze mit nvidia-xconfig erzeugt, dachte, dann sind manuelle Fehler ausgeschlossen.

----------

## Christian99

hast du denn schon mal emerald als dekorator probiert? vielleciht geht ja das.

war bei mir am anfang auch unter kde4 so, das compiz nur richtig mit emerald funktioniert hat. und jetzt bin ich dabei geblieben.

----------

## Klaus Meier

Was muss ich denn tun, um das zu nutzen? Ich habe das Flag gesetzt, und nun?

----------

## Max Steel

emerald --replace (glaub ich)

Oder compiz-icon verwenden und dort auf emerald umstellen.

----------

## Josef.95

Jo, wenn du es nicht manuell startest (so wie schon von kernelOfTruth vorgeschlagen) dann ist

"x11-apps/fusion-icon" schon eine gute alternative,

dort sollte man dann via Rechtsklick u.a. auch "emerald" als Fenster Deko auswählen können.

@Max Steel

hehe, das Teil heißt "fusion-icon"   :Wink: 

----------

## ChrisJumper

 *kernelOfTruth wrote:*   

> 
> 
> bei ccsm
> 
> sollte "Window Decoration" aktiviert (angewählt) sein

 

Ja und hier muss man auch bei den Einstellungen den BEFEHL eintragen der Ausgeführt werden soll. Beim mir hab ich emerald --replace genommen.

Und damit fusion-icon startet hab ich hierfür einen Eintrag im gnome-session-manager (? ich weiß grade nicht wie der Befehl gnau war..) angelegt.

Grüße

----------

## Christian99

 *Max Steel wrote:*   

> emerald --replace (glaub ich)
> 
> 

 

ja, genau.

du kannst das auch im ccsm (compiz config settings manager) unter Effekte->Fensterdekoration in die Zeile Kommando eintragen. Dieses Kommando wird beim Starten von Compiz ausgeführt. Das mach ich eigentlich lieber, weil mit dem Fusion-icon wird erst ein anderer fenstermanager gestartet und der wird dann vom fusion icon ersetzt. wenn man bei der Desktopumgebung direkt compiz als Fenstermanager einstellt wird nur Compiz gestartet (ich nehm jetzt einfach mal an, das das bei gnome auch geht, bei KDE gehts zumindest)

----------

## Klaus Meier

Ok, ich glaube, jetzt habe ich das Problem gefunden, aber noch keine Lösung. Ich kann Fensterdekoration nicht aktivieren. Das Kästchen ist grau, reinklicken geht nicht.

----------

## Josef.95

Die zahlreichen Dokus hast du aber schon durch?

zb

http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Compiz-Fusion

http://www.gentoo-wiki.info/Compiz_Fusion

http://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Compiz

usw ?

----------

## Tinitus

Hallo,

nano /etc/portage/package.keywords

```

#Fusion

x11-plugins/compiz-plugins-main

x11-apps/ccsm

x11-plugins/compiz-plugins-extra

x11-apps/simple-ccsm

x11-wm/compiz-fusion

=x11-apps/fusion-icon-0.1-r1

x11-apps/ccsm

x11-apps/simple-ccsm

x11-libs/compizconfig-backend-kconfig

x11-wm/compiz

```

nvidia-config ausführen xorg.conf speichern--> Xorg neu starten.

obige Paket installieren. Fusion-Icon in den Autostartordner von gnome

Funktioniert auch mit Xinerama.

dann simple ccsm starten Effekte auswählen.

Feintuning dann mit dem ccsm.

Wichtig ist, daß alle Pakete in der neuesten und gleichen Version installiert sind.

Also eix -s compiz

Alle Plugins installieren

G. R.

----------

## Klaus Meier

Ok, ich hatte die Vermutung, als ich da bestimmte Dinge nicht anklicken konnte. Ich habe da etwas mit Benutzerrechten und so rumgespielt. Da waren wohl einige Dateien nicht mehr in der richtigen Gruppe und beim richtigen Benutzer. Hab die Kiste neu aufgesetzt, alle Reparaturversuche haben die Situation nur verschlimmert. Jetzt kann ich das anklicken und es hat tatsächlich gefunzt. Besonderen Dank an Josef.95 für die Anleitung von archlinux, die ist echt Gold wert, die anderen bringen absolut null, wenn etwas nicht geht.

----------

